# Picking the right color carpet



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Purple with pink polka-dots and green stripes, of course.....
Or maybe red....

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Take some samples home and put them against the walls. Gray tends to change the shades of blue and green.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

It is very rare to have a true gray. Most will have an undertone that is only apparent _after_ you choose the wrong color carpet. 

Rusty has the answer. Bring home samples.


----------

